# double decker



## bwoogie (Mar 31, 2012)

What would you says is the minimum height difference on a two level layout for n scale if the are one right on top of they other. 3x7 each


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You want (2) levels that could have scenery or 1 level with scenery and 1 with staging as tight as it can be?

Visually - if you want to scenic both levels, I wouldn't have any less than 12-15" viewing space for the lower level, and that would also depend on the viewing height of the layout and depth of the benchwork.

Remember, the upper level will obscure the view of the lower level if the heights aren't set well.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Here is a layout that has a double deck section. Its in HOn3 but the same viewing/reaching space is required for N scale. Check out the pictures and read what they say about the design.
http://www3.telus.net/KMR/


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Will you have overpasses?

NMRA recommends 44 mm minimum overhead clearance for a "modern" layout ... (see right hand drawing, 3rd table) ...

http://www.nmra.org/standards/sandrp/pdf/s-7_2011_02.pdf

TJ


----------

